# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Good news for the tourism economy

## andynap

3B800A9E-B68A-4F92-8B5C-BBBE701A7CDB.jpeg
8A9A0A1A-42B8-4462-B6A9-D0A75F166497.jpeg

----------


## cec1

It’s very good news . . . now, I Hope tourists show up!

----------


## Karen

This is good news for sure. As we have a very short timeframe in which to travel (husband’s business is crazy busy) we are opting for a few days on Orient Beach. Not the desired ending spot of SBH, but we will be fine!  I will report back in early July.

----------

